# Reel Mower Decision Time



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello there!

I recently received tons of help from everyone on TLF for choosing a particular sod. Everyone was incredibly helpful and did not let me down! To catch everyone up to speed I am moving into new construction and I am trying to do everything right, which means I will be…… performing a soil test, rototilling, amending soil, installing irrigation system, laying sod, rolling, and eventually…………..REEL Mowing.

So this is where you all come in: Which Reel mower should I get?

I live in the central valley of California, will be mowing Bermuda ideally under 1 inch, the backyard will be relatively flat with no slopes/obstacles, and I will be mowing approximately 2000-2500 ish sqft. Also I should add that I am a complete newbie who is trying to learn as much as he can from TLF. I feel most will suggest a Greens mower but isn't that overkill for a 2000-2500 sqft lawn? I am okay spending around 2000-$2500 ish so it could be allet, trucut, cal trimmer, or used greens mower. I'm looking for something that is low hassle, easy to use/maneuver, and not something that is going to be way over my head.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

If your budget is $2500 I dont see why you wouldnt go for a used greens mower. Ive had 4 JD greens mowers (180c, 220sl, 260sl and now a 220e) and even with my limited mechanical knowledge at the time, routine/daily maintenance was pretty simple.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

I agree that a greensmower for that amount of yard is going to be overkill but if its relatively flat with no obstacles to navigate around it would be fine and give probably the best quality of cut. If you aren't mechanically inclined they can present some challenges. Since you are just getting into reel mowing buying a new cali trimmer would be my vote. You get a new mower thats easy to adjust and learn on for a little over $1k.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Your also going to be spending money most likely on a decent backpack sprayer and rotary scissors also so take that into consideration when figuring out budget.


----------



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

@Boy_meets_lawn Yeah that's kinda what I was thinking, that a greensmower might be overkill and it might just be better to get a cal trimmer for now.....see if I like it, then maybe upgrade. I have a decent sprayer and was just planning on using an edger. Should I really consider rotary scissors?

...But then again I'm wondering if I will be kicking myself in the future for not getting a greensmower and having spent 1400 for a cal trimmer.

Also then greensmowers I am looking at around 1850-2000 and are the 220SL and 220e

@jha4aamu that is my budget but if we could stick lower that would be cool too. Can I ask how is the handling of the John Deeres? Difficult or just a learning curve? and do you just have the machine serviced once a year and maintain everything else yourself?


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

If you are cutting under 1" you will probably want the rotary scissors. Its just a great tool and matches the reel in quality of cut. A used greensmower if you can buy it right would be the best way to go but keep in mind parts can add up quickly. A reel swap is going to cost you about $400.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> If you are cutting under 1" you will probably want the rotary scissors. Its just a great tool and matches the reel in quality of cut. A used greensmower if you can buy it right would be the best way to go but keep in mind parts can add up quickly. A reel swap is going to cost you about $400.


Worse than that on many of the homeowner reels. Price the same job on a McLane or TruCut.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

woogieboogie said:


> @Boy_meets_lawn Yeah that's kinda what I was thinking, that a greensmower might be overkill and it might just be better to get a cal trimmer for now.....see if I like it, then maybe upgrade. I have a decent sprayer and was just planning on using an edger. Should I really consider rotary scissors?
> 
> ...But then again I'm wondering if I will be kicking myself in the future for not getting a greensmower and having spent 1400 for a cal trimmer.
> 
> ...


It's not about how much area you have to cover really. All of these mowers are 20-22" wide give or take. From what you describe you'd be fine with a Trimmer but greensmowers are actually pretty easy to adjust and maintain long-term compared to the homeowner reels. Parts are very available as well, better than the homeowner stuff, especially for consumables. With a greens machine, you get the performance cut at low heights too. While most probably don't want to go down to .250" or less due to the mowing frequency, with a small lawn, you have that option if you become so inclined.

If you can find a deal on a 220e, I'd probably give that a whirl. On-board back-lapping, and the convenience of being able to detach the cutting unit and haul it in for service rather than the whole mower. Plus the QA5 cutting unit is very popular on courses so finding someone to service it should be pretty easy.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> Boy_meets_lawn said:
> 
> 
> > If you are cutting under 1" you will probably want the rotary scissors. Its just a great tool and matches the reel in quality of cut. A used greensmower if you can buy it right would be the best way to go but keep in mind parts can add up quickly. A reel swap is going to cost you about $400.
> ...


Thats why I recommend going with a new cali. You would be good on that size yard for a very long time without having to spend any more money.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

And I ended up with a 220e and I can recommend it but I dont think you are going to find one with a 7 blade reel unless it was from a previous homeowner.


----------



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

Okay I really do appreciate everyone's 'real world application' perspective. I think I would be fine with a cal trimmer and probably be a great entry level reel mower, am I right? Butttt just looking I found this used greens mower in southern California, what do you all think? It is going for $2400


----------



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

Yeah don't think I did the image thing right but they are the walk greensmowers on http://www.westernturfequipment.com/equipment.html#a4


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

woogieboogie said:


> @Boy_meets_lawn Yeah that's kinda what I was thinking, that a greensmower might be overkill and it might just be better to get a cal trimmer for now.....see if I like it, then maybe upgrade. I have a decent sprayer and was just planning on using an edger. Should I really consider rotary scissors?
> 
> ...But then again I'm wondering if I will be kicking myself in the future for not getting a greensmower and having spent 1400 for a cal trimmer.
> 
> ...


Its a learning curve that you should have down pat in a week or two. Aside from sharpening the reel I do everything myself. And I'm far from mechanically savvy. There's ample youtube vids and a very detailed JD book that covers all of the servicing it needs.

I've purchased 4 JD greensmowers and never paid more than 2k. They have generally been in the 500-1000 range all in after getting new bedknife, carb, etc.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

woogieboogie said:


> Yeah don't think I did the image thing right but they are the walk greensmowers on http://www.westernturfequipment.com/equipment.html#a4


Of the two John Deere mowers listed, I'd go with the 220B over the 220SL.

They are practically identical, and the 220B has a conditioner and is $550 cheaper. Both are serviced, sharp, and include wheels/catcher/lights. The conditioner on the 220B is a pretty spendy upgrade, and is great for Bermuda.

The only new feature the SL has that I know of is the "Speed Link (SL)" which is supposed to provide easier adjustment of the cutting height, but opinions may vary on that.

I vote a used greens mower over a new Cali - The learning curve is short and you'll feel way cooler walking behind a greens mower :thumbup:


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Both of those look to have 14 blade reels. If you aren't cutting ultra low you are not going to be happy with the after cut appearance most likely. You would ideally swap out the reel for a 7 blade and at least swap the bedknife to the high cut.


----------



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

Okay where I am currently at in my thinking is that if a greensmower becomes available for a price I like, I will jump on it! However in the meantime I'm 80% sure I will be getting a Cal trimmer or Mclane due to price (keep the wife happy) and because it will be a step up from a rotary.

I am leaning more towards a Mclane due to the independent wheel and reel drive but I open to hear anyone who favors the cal trimmer, would just like to hear opinions on the matter and if anyone has anything else to add. Thanks!


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Take it from someone who had a similar decision… get a greensmower! You'll want one eventually and if your wife is like mine, it was harder convincing her I wanted ANOTHER mower after having my McLane and spending money to get it restored


----------



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

@ReelMowLow74 How did I now this was going to happen? lol I would love a greensmower but can I ask do you have any resources of where I might search for a used greensmower, and more specifically in the California area?


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

The price of the included turf conditioner on that 220b is insane.

I had good luck reaching out to golf courses, most lease but some smaller HOA and neighborhood courses may have one for sale.


----------



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

@Herring insane in a good way? Lol and will definitely reach out to my local golf courses. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## itslogz (Apr 21, 2021)

Usedreelmowers.com has a handful of 220es available right now


----------



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

@itslogz thanks for looking out. Some have 1200 hours on em is that high or a null point when it comes to greensmowers ?and they look in good condition to me.


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

itslogz said:


> Usedreelmowers.com has a handful of 220es available right now


I actually got my 220sl from him!


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

woogieboogie said:


> I feel most will suggest a Greens mower but isn't that overkill for a 2000-2500 sqft lawn? I am okay spending around 2000-$2500...


The Allett Liberty 43 is $2,240 with a 6-blade reel. It's a 17" wide reel mower and is an ideal size for a 2.5K lawn.

To get started, I'd stick with the stock 6-blade reel. This reel works great for every task from scalping to 1.25" HOC. You may never need a 10-blade reel. But if you really get into the low-mow scene, you can add a 10-blade reel later for mowing at 0.5" to 3/4" HOC. The only other option I'd consider is the scarifier/rake cartridge. The springy tines work really well at picking up trash and thatch.


----------



## itslogz (Apr 21, 2021)

woogieboogie said:


> @itslogz thanks for looking out. Some have 1200 hours on em is that high or a null point when it comes to greensmowers ?and they look in good condition to me.


Not sure if they still have it but they did have one with 443 hours, the one I just recently got had 511 hours. The 1200 hour ones I still wouldn't be too worried about, for a commercial Honda engine I wouldn't be too concerned myself. I would still go with anything with the lowest hours that fits what you're looking for however. Also if you're curious about the shipping it cost me 275 for a little over 1000 miles to ship to a southeastern freight line terminal and I picked it up from there


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Don't blindly trust the hour meters on commercial equipment. Look at the overall condition of the mower. I'd rather have a machine that was maintained with more hours than one with less and neglected.


----------



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

Okay thanks for all the information. Yeah I am finding a lot of other greens mowers with even more hours but they look brand new because they were maintained well .........Might try my hand at Weeks auction in August too. We shall see


----------



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

Okay, I can now get my hands on 180 SL john deere greensmower for 1950. Reel has 95% life, looks barely used, come with catcher andight kit. No groomer or transport wheels. Does this sound like a good deal? I think it would be perfect for my size yard. Yay or nay?


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

woogieboogie said:


> Okay, I can now get my hands on 180 SL john deere greensmower for 1950. Reel has 95% life, looks barely used, come with catcher andight kit. No groomer or transport wheels. Does this sound like a good deal? I think it would be perfect for my size yard. Yay or nay?


Do you have any pics? Sounds like it could be a good deal if it's lightly used


----------



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

Yes here it is:


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Looks to be from General Turf Equipment in NC. I talked with Chris about buying one of these back in February. 18" would be a good size for 2500sqft. For $1950 shipped to your door in California I think sounds like a great price for a new, ready to mow greens mower. I would be sure to call and not purchase through EBay though.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks nice. If it fits your budget and you prefer an 18" reel I say go for it!


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Wow that thing looks basically new! I agree with @Ware


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

I'd get them to throw in the wheels if they have them in their inventory or from another unit if you need it.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

woogieboogie said:


> I am leaning more towards a Mclane due to the independent wheel and reel drive but I open to hear anyone who favors the cal trimmer, would just like to hear opinions on the matter and if anyone has anything else to add. Thanks!


Just in case your still considering Mclane… the reel and wheel are not independent. When you engage the clutch both the reel and rear rokker(propel) spin. You can lift up the rear roller and push it manually. This is the exact same as the California trimmer.

Trucut is the one where they are separate.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Look in FS here, local golf courses (literally drive to them and talk to the superintendents), craigslist and that Facebook market place thing. You can find a good deal on a greensmower if you look. Also don't be afraid to look out of state as shipping isn't bad for a crated mower.


----------

